# Help - Conquest GMT or Hydroconquest?



## Mayank (Dec 3, 2012)

Guys I'm planning to buy my first good Automatic watch. I wanted to buy a watch which is good value for money and comes from a brand which has long Heritage i.e. I choose Longines:-!

After going through forums I have shortlisted following two:
Longines Conquest L3.687.4.56.6









HydroConquest L3.642.4.56.6









Kindly give your suggestions as I'm not able to make up my mind:-s


----------



## Pachenkov (Dec 23, 2012)

I think conquest better than hydroconquest


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

For a GMT that conquest dial looks fairly clean, maybe more so than the Hydro.But out of those two I'm going to go hydro but not just because i own one but a few things to me is i prefer a bezel insert on my watches cos personally i would scratch up that polished face in no time, the other being i prefer the double lock clasp on it too.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

I vote for hydroconquest. You cant go wrong with a dive watch.


----------



## WnS (Feb 20, 2011)

The HC is nice, my only gripe is that the aluminium bezel will get scratched up over time. You could wait for the new one which might have a ceramic bezel. The GMT does have the extra time zone function.


----------



## Mayank (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks for your reply guyz. 
Can someone tell me which one has better movement among the two. 
Not from feature point of view but from quality wise.


----------



## 3th3r (Jul 20, 2011)

Define "better".. I'm not trying to be cheeky, but "better quality" means different things to different people.

BTW I prefer the look of the GMT watch, but prefer the functionality of the bezel of the diver. If you travel much, you might find the former more useful.


----------



## conx (Sep 19, 2011)

I personally would only choose the gmt if you actually need the 2nd time zone option. Otherwise it would be the hydro for me. The quality of the movement is much the same - excellent, so dont worry about that. Choose based upon your likely usage and how the style grabs you. Whichever you choose, it will be a great choice !


----------



## Mhdrhd (Sep 30, 2012)

Both watch are nice. But personally for me, Longines watch has no wow effect now days. The Conquest has a boring bezel and the HC looks too familiar. Why don't you check some Ball watch which is much more attractive design. Like Engineer Master II


----------



## FranClar (Nov 1, 2009)

I like both, but I love the HydroConquest. If you know that you need the GMT function, then the Conquest GMT.


Greetings


----------



## Mayank (Dec 3, 2012)

Mhdrhd said:


> Both watch are nice. But personally for me, Longines watch has no wow effect now days. The Conquest has a boring bezel and the HC looks too familiar. Why don't you check some Ball watch which is much more attractive design. Like Engineer Master II


Unfortunately in India we have very limited choices and that also at exorbitant prices. Other good brands available are TAG, Omega, Rolex which are out of my reach when it comes to their Automatic models.


----------



## napel (Feb 21, 2011)

Here's my two Conquest. One GMT, other standard.


----------



## Mayank (Dec 3, 2012)

napel said:


> Here's my two Conquest. One GMT, other standard.


Nice!


----------



## kaka23 (Aug 17, 2010)

I love the gmt!


----------



## saleembhai (Jan 7, 2013)

Check out the L2.743.4.76.6 Conquest (am trying to buy this). Alternatively, see the Omega seamaster quartz 300M. Check out Ethos Watches - India's Largest watch Boutiques store for the prices. They are within the same range as your choices above.


----------



## Mayank (Dec 3, 2012)

Can anyone post lume shots of these two models. 
I think it will be very helpful in making my decision.


----------

